# Netzwerk > Linux in heterogenen Netzen >  Linux --> Linux drucken. Wie ? Nicht Samba !!

## MatzeG2002

Hallo liebes Forum,

wie kann ich von Linux zu Linux drucken ? Nicht Samba !! Gibt es einen anderen weg.
Habe an meinem Linux-Router noch nen Drucker den ich gerne von meiner Workstation nutzen würde.

Gruß Matze  :Frown:

----------


## geronet

Entweder LPRng oder CUPS  :Wink:

----------


## MatzeG2002

Hi geronet,

gibt es möglicherweise ein HowTo oder so ?

Gruß Matze

----------


## geronet

Es gibt jede Menge:

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html

----------

